# Abandoned Bungalow, Norfolk



## WDDinthemix (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey guys!

This is my first report however not my first explore! 

I first found this bungalow by chance in the middle of last year. I recently decided to visit again for some test shots after purchasing a new camera. However on second visit a lot of the interior had been stripped including beds, chairs, paintings and other belongings etc which was very disappointing! 
The bungalow sits alone in a small wooded area alongside a busy main country road.

In this report I have included photos from both visits and both cameras.

Hope everyone enjoys the shots!

Recent shots 2014 (New camera).




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr



Previous visit 2013 (Old camera)




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr




Abandoned bungalow by WDDPhotography, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wddphotography/


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 24, 2014)

simply lovely..!


----------



## brenest84 (Jan 24, 2014)

i love that none of the curtains match


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 24, 2014)

A great find, really liked this. Thanks.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 24, 2014)

Excellent find!! Nice shots it's great to simply stumble upon a place especially a little house like this!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice Wdd. I'm from Norfolk too, loving this little place.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 24, 2014)

Some beautiful shots WDDinthemix havent seen this before, so certainly something new and unique cheers!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 24, 2014)

Shame its been stripped
good photos


----------



## Old No.13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Marvellous images. Even when places get ruined they have a certain quality.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 25, 2014)

Great first post, pic's are great!
A lovely little find that,
Thanks...


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice set of photos there.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice find! Shame about the contents going missing


----------



## lolza22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Whereabouts is it? Great Photos!


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 25, 2014)

lolza22 said:


> Whereabouts is it? Great Photos!



I think those are the sort of questions that shouldn't be discussed on a thread.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 25, 2014)

What a find & great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Jan 25, 2014)

lolza22 said:


> Whereabouts is it? Great Photos!





Catmandoo said:


> I think those are the sort of questions that shouldn't be discussed on a thread.



Yes. Please read the forum rules lolz.


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 25, 2014)

What a great little find. Shame it's been cleared out.


----------



## fleydog (Jan 25, 2014)

Your new camera has done you proud, the pictures are beautiful. Well done and thank you.


----------



## nelly (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice 1st report mate


----------



## Kezz44 (Jan 26, 2014)

Love places like these! Great work!


----------

